

Investigation into Death of Actor Robin Williams [pdf] - thebyrd
http://www.marinsheriff.org/uploads/854.pdf

======
MWil
I don't usually get my pop culture breaking news from HN but wow. Sucks to
hear.

------
mdturnerphys
Cached copy:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140811231534/http://www.marinsh...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140811231534/http://www.marinsheriff.org/uploads/854.pdf)

